# One side of my chest is bigger than the other



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Can anyone please help me as I'm really starting to get down over this issue! I have only been training about 3 months and think I'm not doing too bad so far. My shoulders, back and arms are showing progress but my chest doesn't seem to be growing much at all and my left side is definately bigger than my right. Could anyone please suggest a chest workout routine that would give me the best chance of gains and also is there anything I can do to even both sides if my chest out? Thank you. Keith


----------



## smurphy (Jul 16, 2010)

Use dumbbells for all chest exercises so each side can work equally


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

2 threads for this?? really?


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

mikex101 said:


> 2 threads for this?? really?


Sorry I wasn't sure if I had posted under the correct section and I can't find an option to delete one


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

smurphy said:


> Use dumbbells for all chest exercises so each side can work equally


Would you suggest I always do all 3 press exercises, flat, decline and incline or should I just do 2 of them along with flyes and maybe cable crossovers?


----------



## smurphy (Jul 16, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> Would you suggest I always do all 3 press exercises, flat, decline and incline or should I just do 2 of them along with flyes and maybe cable crossovers?


As you've only been training 3 months an incline press, flat press and incline flyes will be enough for now


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

One of your triceps is probably stronger than the other.

The weaker one is most likely letting your chest do most of the work.

Mind-Muscle-Connection


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

To delete, edit the first post and click the delete option.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> To delete, edit the first post and click the delete option.


Have done it thanks


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

frowningbudda said:


> One of your triceps is probably stronger than the other.
> 
> The weaker one is most likely letting your chest do most of the work.
> 
> Mind-Muscle-Connection


So if I use mainly db's do you think things will eventually even themselves out?


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

is your pec thats bigger on the side of your ****ing arm by any chance lol


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Alot of people have bigger muscles on one side than the other, I have a bigger left pec as well.

Maybe we should do a few kick backs on the smaller pec side, I might do this now actually


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

ricey said:


> is your pec thats bigger on the side of your ****ing arm by any chance lol


Haha no actually I am right handed but my left side chest and trap are definately bigger!!


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> Alot of people have bigger muscles on one side than the other, I have a bigger left pec as well.
> 
> Maybe we should do a few kick backs on the smaller pec side, I might do this now actually


You think that would work? My right side is stronger but my left side is bigger!


----------



## ITomI (Jan 18, 2011)

yeah use dumbbells will help, they ensure same weight being pushed by both muscles. machines are the worst because the cables allow you to pull one at a time, which means you can actually put 60% of the push from your strong side and 40% from the weak side and you will push the weight normally, so you wont think any different but you're actually just making it worse,


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Do you suffer from a slouch at that side at all? or If you pull the affected sides shoulder back does it look more even? Its quite common, a chiropractor can deal with stuff like this.

Its not always down to being stronger on one side as the other etc, or just simply using dumbells, sometimes probs are a bit more deep seated than 1st appear.

If you don't have a slouch or any probs like that, try the advice above.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Apart from using db's from now on as mentioned, try unilateral db pressing, on the smaller side add in 2-3 extra sets to help it catch up. Good for your core and stabalising muscles too.


----------

